# April 30, 2016 MECA 2X - near Indy



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Car Wars 1 (of 3 events planned in 2016)

Xtreme Vehicle Designs
15240 Herriman Blvd, Noblesville, Indiana 46060

2X MECA event both SQL and SPL

Hosted by Shannon R Ballinger


> This is the first MECA show for Indiana in 2016!! I hope we have a great turnout, I'm looking forward to seeing everyone! The details are on the flyer. If you have more questions feel free to contact me via email at [email protected] or text/ call 502-644-4831.


https://www.facebook.com/events/674285076045994/


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Coming up this weekend. Hopefully the rain in the forecast will hold off until after the show.


----------

